# Rhinestone Software Das and this is What it Can Do!



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This Thread is for Das Software and cutters, 
To show the facts of what it can do for its users, and also a place to ask questions from those that use it to help,
New owners or potential Owners with questions.
So post up pictures of your work, and share how you did them,.
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a simple 2010 that is in the Das fonts you just type and have this ready to cut


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I do a lot of large designs (football coaches/players), so I find that one of the most useful tools in DAS is the Smart Template group of tools. This system was designed, per the documentation, to allow for the perfect placement of multiple size/color stones. I find that it also is very helpful in allowing me to manage the handling of large pieces of transfer tape without the worry of folding, etc.

The "Lion King" is one of my largest designs, at 12"x15". It has ss-16 crystal rhinestones and ss-16 gold rhinestuds. I've attached a copy of the 2-piece template and the finished design.

By hand, this is a 1.5 hour design. Using the DAS Smart Template tools, this becomes a 7 min process, which includes:

attaching transfer tape to template tool
brushing and lifting each layer of stones/studs
quality control check of stones/studs
covering and preparing for shipment
My next test of the Smart Template tools is to complete a design with approximately 10 colors, 2 different stone sizes, and 2 different stud shapes. I'll let you know how that one goes.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Gail that is beautiful,, 
did you start with a eps file or did you find a file and turn it into a eps,?
and then do color seperation,?
Please keep the pictures coming as i feel the posts with visuals, help poeple see what we are talking about, 
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I started with the attached jpg file and vectorized it using the SmartCutPro2 software. I then used the rhinestone fill tool in Stone Stencil, and adjusted the outcome as necessary. Before DAS added the Smart Template tools, this was a design that I ONLY did by hand. I didn't even use a template because it was almost impossible to handle the transfer tape and keep everything aligned and the tape from sticking when I did not want it to stick, just because of the size.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

It's lovely. I only hope I can do something like this in the not too distant future. 
Thanks to you both sharing so much information.
PJ


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Boomerbabe it is just starting, the sharing part,, I hope, 
and all are to be involved,, 
we will help you,, and you will help others,, when you learn,, 

Great post gail,
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thinking of upgrading to Window 7 from vista 62 , does anyone know if there will be a issue with my Das software?
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking at their website it shows what operating systems are supported
Digital Art Solutions: Technical Support


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok Went to link Bobbie provided, and this is what is said,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This is good to know for us that are thinking of upgrading to windows 7
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is another comparison chart, fro DAS


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a design I just finished in Das, for a Dance Studio, it has over 3000 stones in it,
some still need slight adjustment and i will do some transfers in one color like this and also break up the stones color in some, detailing the dress heals and suit,,


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice, I like that.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I outlined it and then filled it, a few adjustments to stones, and done,, 
MMM


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice. How many will you be making? Are you heat pressing them as well or just doing the transfers for them? 
PJ


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This order is a Custom order which was easy to do for the Dance studio using Das,,
I will also be adding triple line fonts,,around the image, of some.
I will just be making the transfers for this project, and shipping to another location where they will be pressed.
That is the fun in our Business,, 
sometimes, we do the whole project and sometimes we do just the design,, and sometimes we do the transfers,, it keeps us hopping, and does not get boring,lol
Love what you do, and do what you love.. 
MMM


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for starting this thread! It seems very helpful indeed. Rhinestones are so awesome! I like to do multidecoration designs the most. Print an image then transfer to a t-shirt. Then put just a few rhinestones on the image afterwards. With the software, I love how you can punch out holes in the image so that the rhinestones stick to the shirt better.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Rhinestones fun said:


> thanks for starting this thread! It seems very helpful indeed. Rhinestones are so awesome! I like to do multidecoration designs the most. Print an image then transfer to a t-shirt. Then put just a few rhinestones on the image afterwards. With the software, I love how you can punch out holes in the image so that the rhinestones stick to the shirt better.


Your Very Welcome,, I would love to see some of your pics of your shirts,, they sound wonderful,, 
Thanks for sharing your techinque as well,, 
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I actually have not done any multidecoration designs as of yet, but I'm sure I'll get there. I do love that welding feature where you can "punch" holes. I also use that feature for of being able to puch the holes. I also use that feature for some of my two color designs where I want some spacing around a portion of the design. In the attached design, I did the letter Q first as a filled design. Then I did the word Savages as a separate design. I placed the Savages over the letter Q and used the "weld" feature. This automatically punches the dots of the Savages design through the dots of the Q design, and all you have to do then is to remove the little bits and pieces that are left. This way, you get a nice clean spacing around the word. I'll try to post a video of the entire process if anyone thinks it would be useful.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

allhamps said:


> I actually have not done any multidecoration designs as of yet, but I'm sure I'll get there. I do love that welding feature where you can "punch" holes. I also use that feature for of being able to puch the holes. I also use that feature for some of my two color designs where I want some spacing around a portion of the design. In the attached design, I did the letter Q first as a filled design. Then I did the word Savages as a separate design. I placed the Savages over the letter Q and used the "weld" feature. This automatically punches the dots of the Savages design through the dots of the Q design, and all you have to do then is to remove the little bits and pieces that are left. This way, you get a nice clean spacing around the word. I'll try to post a video of the entire process if anyone thinks it would be useful.


The 2 tone design looks very nice. I like the contrast. A video showing how it's done would be neat.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree a video would be great
MMM


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you go to DAS....Digital Art Solutions: Rhinestone System Video Tutorials and click on the 6th video down..titled 'mulit decoration' it gives a video on doing this. Or I think that is what Slick may have done.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

allhamps - that is a sweet design. I like it a lot. I think I am going to try that as well. Never thought you could use the weld command that way!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, a video, please. I really like the design, Slick.
PJ


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> If you go to DAS....Digital Art Solutions: Rhinestone System Video Tutorials and click on the 6th video down..titled 'mulit decoration' it gives a video on doing this. Or I think that is what Slick may have done.


Gret Link charles,,, thanks,, 
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Gail,,,, I tried your idea,, and it worked like a dream,, thanks for sharing,,


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Sandi 
what size stones did you use for the dance design? with that many what are you going to put it on? It is lovely


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe it was sized for 6ss stones.
It is going on Black Garments, from the Dance Studio,
It sounds like a lot of stones but if you were to look at it done, you would think oh,, it might have 500 stones, lol
When i want high detail, like the outline of the bodies, and the small things like the high heels actually showing the heel, I have found it best to work with smaller stones for me in the detailed Designs.
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sandy, I'm glad it was useful. That's a pretty nice design too. I'm posting some still shots of the main pieces of doing the two color overlay design with welding now. As soon as the video finishes loading, I'll post a link so anyone who wants to can watch the steps involved. It's not difficult, but it is a nice little function.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

allhamps said:


> Sandy, I'm glad it was useful. That's a pretty nice design too. I'm posting some still shots of the main pieces of doing the two color overlay design with welding now. As soon as the video finishes loading, I'll post a link so anyone who wants to can watch the steps involved. It's not difficult, but it is a nice little function.



I would love to see a video of this stuff!! Y'all are doing awesome work! I feel so software challenged on this! I need tutorials that start with importing the clip art and step by step from there. I'm sure that's a little annoying for those who have done this so much it is second nature, but I'm feeling a little lost on anything but the basic stuff.

I will say I've found a couple of really neat clip art sites - mostly holidays & christian stuff but I paid by the year, I think it was $69 (christian) for one & $18 (holiday) for the other, instead of paying by the download, or buying a $20 alotment and then coming up short by a dollar or two and having to buy another chunk for one design!! And I can download all the eps files I want from their site. A lot less money that some of the huge clipart software that is out there (right now I am after specific stuff so spending several hundred dollars on clipart and only using a very small percentage wasn't cost effective to me).

Here they are if anyone is interested. I started to sign up and then decided to think about it and they sent me an e-mail coupon so I got it cheaper than the listed price:

Christmas Clipart, Christmas Clip Art

They have other clipart besides just Christmas.

And this one:

2486 Clipart Images, Videos, PowerPoints - ShareFaith.com

I just LOVED a lot of the clipart at these sites, so if you are after clipart, check them out!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Vicki,,
We are here to help,, no matter what system you have,, 
Tell us exactly what you want to see, and One of us will help.
We all started where you are,, we just did not have someone to help us,, and figured it out by ourselves untill we purchased equip and then the support followed to bring us to where we are today.
I am a Rhinestone Designer by nature,, not software smart,, lol
But it helps when others are here to help.
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I should have the video link posted by this evening. I'm a little new at makin videos, and a LOT old at being too wordy, so it was too long for YouTube. My sons kind of gave me the DUH!! look when I said I didn't know there was a time limit. So I'm going to re-do it and talk a little faster


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in posting the video link. I had a problem keeping the time to 10 min or less.

Here it is: YouTube - SlickArtOnline-DAS-WELDING TOOL DEMONSTRATION.avi

Let me know if you think it can be improved upon or if it needs additional items to be helpful.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Great video, Slick. It was very easy to follow and I really liked that you went slow enough to really see what you were doing and your voice over was perfect. Thank you.
PJ


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Carol,, You did a great job,, very easy to follow and user friendly,, 
Thanks for taking the time to do this,, 
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Just wanted to post another reason why I like the DAS software/what it does for me. Since I have no experience using Corel/Illustrator or drawing my own artwork in any way, the intergrated software and artwork packages of the DAS system give me the ability to design awesome (if I may say so myself), pieces, in a few quick clicks. I've attached a sample of two designs done almost entirely with pieces pulled from the various parts of DAS. The ONLY piece of "artwork" not contained in DAS as clipart or a font, is the Alabama A. Also, this was actually the first time I did a piece using the help of the SmartDesigner software. I basically opened up the SD and used it to pull together the various pieces of the design. I even used a pre-set envelope to shape the "BCS" text. Once I had the major pieces together, I selected the group and click on another intergrated feature which dropped the whole design into SmartCutPro, where I did the rhinestone placement and used the DAS rhinestone font to complete the "National Championship" wording, and give the stones a finished filled look. The whole process, including clean up and breaks for New Year's dinner, took 90 mins. I think that's pretty cool for the first time I've used the SmartDesigner to do anything, and I can only look forward to getting that time down and being able to do more great things with the DAS package of software.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome,, 
and I have to agree, Carol, your work looks great..

Here is a Shamrock i was working on tonight,, with the colors of the irish flag embedded in it,, 
I did the outline of the shamrock
then filled my design, and then changed the colors to what colors i wanted where,,


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You've got some pretty great stuff yourself. It's folks like you that keep me on my design toes.

That's a very nice concept too of filling with the colors of the flag.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Carol we all learn from each other,, 
that is what this is all about,, 
MMM
Thanks


----------



## Godissewgood (May 20, 2009)

I just have a question for this design and also for something like the Lion King design, they are beautiful and very large with lots of Rhinestones, How do you price something like that?


----------



## cmkmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Carol! Love the Lion King! Thanks for the video. I haven't tried that technique yet. BTW, this is Kerrie 

When I have time, I'll have to post some of my templates and finished designs.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Kerrie, Happy & Prosperous New Year.

Godissewgood (nice name), I price all my designs based on stone count. Since I import my stones in bulk, I just figured out what I pay per stone, including the cost of shipping, bank fees, etc., then add an amount/percentage to that to cover my labor and other expenses such as packaging & transfer tape/stencil material and a little bit of profit. Once I get this base price, it makes it easy to just multiply that price by the number of stones in the design for the final price of the design. I know others have different ways of doing it, but I like to keep it simple. This also makes it easy for me to divy up my sales money when it comes in. I already know what portion I need to put in each bank category so I will always have funds to replace the supplies I've used.


----------



## cmkmom (Jul 17, 2009)

allhamps said:


> Hey Kerrie, Happy & Prosperous New Year.
> 
> Godissewgood (nice name), I price all my designs based on stone count. Since I import my stones in bulk, I just figured out what I pay per stone, including the cost of shipping, bank fees, etc., then add an amount/percentage to that to cover my labor and other expenses such as packaging & transfer tape/stencil material and a little bit of profit. Once I get this base price, it makes it easy to just multiply that price by the number of stones in the design for the final price of the design. I know others have different ways of doing it, but I like to keep it simple. This also makes it easy for me to divy up my sales money when it comes in. I already know what portion I need to put in each bank category so I will always have funds to replace the supplies I've used.


Thanks Carol...same to you.

I price my designs the same way. Then I add my shirt price, depending on the style.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Bought the DAS system this afternoon and have watched my first webinar. 
I'm looking forward to learning how to use it!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats,, we will help you when you need help,
woohoooo
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!! There are tons of us around to give help and advice (hopefully useful)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Leap...congrats...you will love it...if any of us can help yell on the forum...and you have my direct contact...so use it!...My genie tells me UPS will be visiting you today!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## cmkmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats! You are going to LOVE it so much. Just don't get frustrated like I did, because there is a learning curve! Since your already watching webinars, that will help a lot!! The BEST of luck to you!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yep,,,there is a learning curve with every progarm, so just take it slow and learn what is important to you and then go to the next thing,, and just keep learning,,,
MM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with Kerrie. Watch all of the free videos and training sessions on their site and participate in as may of the webinars as you can. I think it's easy (now), but it was actually being able to see some of the things being done that made it clear to me.

We're glad to have ya as a member of the family.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. This was a huge leap for me. I've ordered the DAS System and UPS just delivered my vinyl cutter. I guess I'm really doing this. Am I really doing this?


----------



## cmkmom (Jul 17, 2009)

allhamps said:


> I agree with Kerrie. Watch all of the free videos and training sessions on their site and participate in as may of the webinars as you can. I think it's easy (now), but it was actually being able to see some of the things being done that made it clear to me.
> 
> We're glad to have ya as a member of the family.


Hmmmm, did you know the DAS system cuts vinyl? Am I not understanding?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You can also use the SmartCut Pro software, which is the main software for the rhinestone design to also do designs that can be cut on the cutter in heat press vinyl.

Such as the design attached.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I remember when UPS delivered my vinyl cutter. I had never seen a vinyl cutter in my life prior to June 2009. I was scared & thrilled all at the same time! Done quite a few templates but no vinyl. I got bold and ordered a roll of zebra print vinyl but haven't had a chance to try it out yet. Good luck!! You're gonna love it!!


----------



## cmkmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Vicki Flores said:


> I remember when UPS delivered my vinyl cutter. I had never seen a vinyl cutter in my life prior to June 2009. I was scared & thrilled all at the same time! Done quite a few templates but no vinyl. I got bold and ordered a roll of zebra print vinyl but haven't had a chance to try it out yet. Good luck!! You're gonna love it!!


I have the zebra print vinyl from Imprintables. LOVE it...you have to try it. I did a large heart and drilled holes for rhinestones around the border. It's on the back of a velour sweatjacket that I wear. That's just one of the things I've done with it. The pink zebra print they have is fun too!


----------



## Sharonsews (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the video, you really make it easy to understand. I am doing a four color design with the ss6 stones and the transfer system. I think the first one took an hour to make. Not going to get rich that way. I am getting faster, part of the problem seems to be static in the dry winter air. I sprayed anti static per the DAS instructions and that seems to be working better. Right now I feel like the person overseas working in the sweatshop.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

YOu know I think that all of us Rhinestoners while making transfers have thought that very same thing,, 
as we are making bulk Rhinestone Transfers,, 
We kinda wonder,, where did I sign up for the Sweatshop,,, work,, lol

A sore neck will come next,, but then the finished, Beautiful Pressed, Image makes it all worth it.
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I've found that the process goes faster once you get used to the system. It also helps to have, if possible, a tray for each color/size. This eliminates the time spent having to empty out the tray and place the stencil back in and fill with the next color, and then keep repeating this process. If you can move the stencil from tray to tray for your colors/sizes, it goes quicker.


----------



## Sharonsews (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks, that is what I thought. I only have three trays. I do fill in each stencil first and line them up and apply the tape in order. That seems to work pretty well. The main problem is the stones are ss6 and the design is pretty densely packed. The second and fourth layer are the problems and the slowdown occurs when I have to stop and fix a few stones here and there. The up side is I am doing two at a time on one stencil so when done I actually have two transfers. As they say, practice makes perfect so I'm sure I'll be getting better. (I hope).


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Not sure if this is the place to post this -maybe should be in Cutters, but here goes. I have the GCC Puma II and would like to know what the pressure setting should be (the little slider on the right side) to cut the template material. Manual for cutter not very helpful and I hate to waste a bunch of template material using trial and error. Also, what speed should I use? Currently I have it set at 10. I have no problem with the blade setting or the overcut setting. Want to start cutting some templates but at this time my supply of material is limited, so any help is greatly appreciated.
TIA
PJ


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I have the PUMA III and I cut at 360.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't have numbers to set like you must have on the Puma III. I have a little slider that I need to set the edge of the slider to or between a set of lines that run along the top of the slider. Now I wish I had a Puma III, sounds easier to adjust stuff. If the pressure is too much will that effect the ease of weeding, presuming the other variables are okay?
Thanks
PJ


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Make sure and go nice and slow,, 
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Make sure and go nice and slow,,
> MMM


Hi Sandy Jo, This might be a bit off topic but since it is the DAS thread I thought I would ask you this here  When was it that you started using their rhinestone software. I recall you using the ACS, Zara, Corel and the Rwear, but did not remember you using the Das system.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, bobbie, ya know i cant even remember when i first started using it.
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Did anyone pick up anything fun from the Das booth in Long Beach?

MMM


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

They are going to launch a new item in about 30 days or so. It is a technique to put rhinestones on hard surfaces and will take UV light.. can put on glass, mugs, tiles..even center of hubcaps. Might be something to check out when they are ready to ship.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

That sounds so awesome,, charles do they work with hot fix stones or other stones?
Thanks for the info, 
this is the first I have heard of this.. woohooo,,
MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> They are going to launch a new item in about 30 days or so. It is a technique to put rhinestones on hard surfaces and will take UV light.. can put on glass, mugs, tiles..even center of hubcaps. Might be something to check out when they are ready to ship.


I recently saw an ad that sounds just like what you are saying. Unfortunately I can't remember where I read it. If I find it I'll post it.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

From what the folks at DAS have told me, it will work with regular hot fix stones. They are even coming out with a decal material that will hold the rhinestones and is weatherproof. We are already pre-selling decals for our football and cheer squads


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW,
I cant wait,,, 
MMM
Thanks everyone, for keeping us posted,,


----------



## Screen Printer (Sep 14, 2009)

Just found his thread...
Can anyone give me an idea of what the Das system cost?

t


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay, I need some help, please.
Cut a few templates today, but I cannot get the material to weed by pulling off the backing. I can hand weed it easily. Holes are cutting through the template material, is not scoring the backing, circles are perfectly cut (overcut seems okay). I don't know if it is because the template material is about a year old or I am missing something with the cutter settings. I am using a GCC Puma II which does not show numbers for the pressure, only has a slider and I have it set just a few lines shy of maximum. Tomorrow I will increase the pressure and see if that helps, but thought someone here might have some helpful tips.
TIA
PJ
oh yeah, made 9 transfers today for a bachlorette party T-shirt job. Filling and removing the stones from the template went quite easy. I'm sure I'll get faster ( I better or I'll be losing MY shirt


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

pj,
60 Degree Blade in holder?
I would try to increase my force .
It is not uncommon for me to weed my finer detailed tempaltes. If using Hartco material.
glad you are cutting away,, woohoo
MMM


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks, Sandy Jo
Yes 60 degree blade. DAS template material. And yup, finally cutting away and happy, happy, happy ( for the most part) to finally be getting at it. Procrastinated waaaaay to long. You know how you sometimes overthink something and it kind of paralyzes you? I have now broken on through to the other side, yippee.
PJ


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome,, 
I am designing a 12,000. stone design right now, all to fit in a front shirt area,, It is a custom order or i would post this in a heartbeat when done,, 
Let me know if you need any more help,, 
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

PJ, sometimes when the material doesn't weed, try putting it on the back side of the clear mylar (if using the DAS) material, or get a plastic sheet and put it on that and use a squeege to rub over it. I typically get any remaining cut circles to remove completely using one of those methods.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

Try putting in fridge for a minute. Also try pulling it from the backing/acrylic sheet from a different direction each time. Sounds crazy but it has worked for me! I almost always have to weed a few strays by hand.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yep, the freezer does freezes the glue so i can be broken into,, when it self heals sometimes after being cut,,


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Tommorow will be applying the 9 transfers I made yesterday (I'm so proud) onto 2 x 1 rib t-shirts. Any hints, tricks or tips to make it go smoothly? I think they are T-backs and they will be going on the back (customer's choice). I have 2 Teflon sheets. And just so all y'all know, the weeding was better (not perfect yet) using the tips y'all gave me. Still making adjustments to find that elusive "sweet spot" on pressure and blade combination. I did cut about 9 different templates yesterday (very simple ones) so am slowly building a "portfolio". Thanks everyone for the advice and support.
PJ


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome,, thanks for sharing your progress with us,,
now you are on your way, to awesome Rhinestone garments, 
woohooo
MMM


----------

